# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τα φιλαράκια μου!

## Esmi

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου!!
Αποφάσισα μετά την απώλεια της μικρής μου να ανοίξω ένα καινούριο θέμα για τα μωρά μου, και ζητώ να κλειδώσει το προηγούμενο "Ο τσουλούφης και η διαολίνα μου" που βρίσκεται στην ίδια θεματική. 
Θα σας λέμε από εδώ τα νέα μας, θα σας δείχνουμε την εξέλιξή μας και θα μοιραζόμαστε τις στιγμές μας και τις πόζες μας μαζί σας  :Evilgrin0039: !!!
Ο Πάρης με τον Ερμή, λοιπόν, είναι πολύ καλά, κελαηδάνε όλη μέρα και φυσικά απολαμβάνουν τη φύση και τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια μιας και μένουμε σε περιοχή που έχει πολύ πράσινο τριγύρω και δέντρα πολλά! Είναι σχεδόν όλη μέρα στο μπαλκόνι και ορισμένες ώρες και μέσα και φυσικά και το βράδυ για ύπνο μέσα!
Προσπαθούμε να χτίσουμε τις σχέσεις μας σιγά σιγά και με μικρά βήματα, γιατί κάπου τον τελευταίο καιρό το είχαμε χάσει με όλα αυτά που συνέβησαν!!Αυτά τα λίγα νέα μας, και λίγες φωτό!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι γλυκυτατα τα πουλάκια σου Ερασμια ! Ειδικά το μπατζακι έχει πολύ ωραία χρώματα να μην αδικουμε όμως και την κορμοστασιά του Πάρη ! Να τα χαίρεσαι!  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!! :Angel09:

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ όμορφα τα αγοράκια σου!!! Ο Παρουλης θα έκανε ωραίο ζευγάρι με την Μπουμπα μας!  :Happy:  
Ο Ερμης έναι πολύ ιδιαίτερος στα χρώματα! Πανέμορφα και τα δύο! Να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα έχεις κοντά σου για πολλά χρόνια!

----------


## Esmi

Λεεες, να στον στείλω για τη Μπουμπα; χαχαχ ευχαριστώ Χριστίνα μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## cris

πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου ,έχεις μια κλήση στο λευκό ,  η έτυχε .....

----------


## Esmi

Καθόλου δεν έτυχε, έχω μια κλίση στο Λευκό!Μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ όταν είναι καθαρά, λάμπουν!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

> Λεεες, να στον στείλω για τη Μπουμπα; χαχαχ ευχαριστώ Χριστίνα μου!!


Θέλει σοβαρή σκέψη... Μην κλαψουμε τον Πάρη! Θα κάνανε ωραίο ζευγάρι, πάντως!

----------


## lagoudakis

ποσο υπεροχα ειναι,να τα χαρεις

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, Ερασμια, πολυ προσεγμένα...και εμενα μου αρέσει το λευκό.....ειναι πολυ ιδιαίτερα και τα δυο.....να μας βάζεις φωτό, να τα καμαρώνουμε...... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## petran

Πολύ ωραια,τα ''χιονάκια'' σου,να τα χαιρεσαι :winky:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Orix

Κοκλάκια και τα δυο!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα ειναι να τα χαρεσαι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σα λευκά παγωτακια! Να τα χαίρεσαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ όλους σας για τα όμορφα σας λόγια!

----------


## Esmi

Λίγα πράγματα από το πρωί!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## calenon

τι ομορφα κοτοπουλα : )

----------


## xrisam

Βγήκατε να πάρετε τον αέρα σας?

Κουκλάκια και τα δύο τα αγοράκια!!

----------


## Soulaki

Ομορφα, πράγματα.....

----------


## Esmi

> Βγήκατε να πάρετε τον αέρα σας?
> 
> Κουκλάκια και τα δύο τα αγοράκια!!


Ναι ναι βγήκαμε και μας αρέσει και πολύ μάλιστα!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  Κάθε μέρα μας την περνάμε στο μπαλκόνι!!

----------


## Destat

αχ και τα δικά μας τρελαίνονται για το έξω, ειδικά όταν έχει αυτό το απαλό αεράκι και πάνε βόλτα τα τσουλούφια τους! κλείνουν και τα ματάκια!

φτου σας και σας, μπουρμπουλιθρίνια είστε! για τον Παρούλη ήξερα τί μοντελάκι είναι αλλά τώρα ανακάλυψα και τον Ερμή! κούυυυυυκλος σου λέω!  :oopseyes:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ πλακα εχουν! Η πληρης αντιθεση! Ο ενας εκει ακινητος και ο αλλος σκετο ζιζανιο! Τι μορφες ειναι και οι δυο τους!

----------


## Esmi

Ο Ερμής είναι ένας γλυκούλης νοστιμούλης, που όλο κάνει πέρα δώθε ασταμάτητα!! Ο Πάρης κάθεται όλη μέρα σε ένα σημείο, τίποτα δεν του τραβάει το ενδιαφέρον αυτού του πουλιού!! ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Ο Ερμής είναι ένας γλυκούλης νοστιμούλης, που όλο κάνει πέρα δώθε ασταμάτητα!! Ο Πάρης κάθεται όλη μέρα σε ένα σημείο, τίποτα δεν του τραβάει το ενδιαφέρον αυτού του πουλιού!!


Αραχτός!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Βάλε ένα βίντεο με κοκατιλ που φωνάζει να δεις πως θα μπει στην πρίζα ο Παρουλης! Τα budgie είναι πιο παιχνιδιάρικα απο την φύση τους.

----------


## Esmi

Δεν θα πω τίποτα, απλά θα σας δείξω

----------


## Destat

ααααα το κίτρινο τσουλουφάκι εν δράση! Ερασμία καταπληκτικός και πανέμορφος, συνεχίζει να ανεβαίνει με κεχρί στο χέρι άνετα?

 Μπράβο σας όπως και να'χει, θέλει πολύ υπομονή!  :Happy0064:  εμείς με την Κομπρίδα δεν τα καταφέραμε ποτέ! και απ'ότι βλέπω το τσουλουφάκι του δεν είναι και τέντα όταν είναι επάνω σου, άρα κάτι συνηθίζει και αρχίζει να αισθάνεται πιό καλά μαζί σου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο γλυκούλης ο Παρούλης δεν αντέχει άλλο να κάνει το δύσκολο!!!

----------


## Esmi

Αθηνά μην νομίζεις, δεν ανεβαίνει πάντα!Είναι ανάλογα τα κέφια του... μια θέλει, μια με τσιμπάει!!Όπως του έρθει κάθε φορά! Ελπίζω και γω μέρα με τη μέρα να γίνουμε καλύτεροι φίλοι  :Happy:  
Κωνσταντίνα αρκετά μου έκανε τον δύσκολο τόσους μήνες, είπε να το παίξει πιο άνετος και πιο κουλ.. χαχαχ για να δούμε!!  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Τι άντρας θέε μου!!! Βαρύμαγκας!!!

----------


## mariann@

Τι κούκλος!!!  Γελάει ή είναι ιδέα μου?!? :Jumping0046:

----------


## Soulaki

κουκλακια, ειναι για φαγωμα. ::

----------


## Esmi

Είναι σαν να έχει μπράτσα γυμνασμενα και στήθος σε μια φωτογραφία!χαχαχαχ Πολύ γέλασα όταν έκατσε έτσι! Και ναι και μενα μου φαίνεται πως γελάει

----------


## Esmi

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου!!! Ο Ερμής την έριξε τη γυναίκα του!!! Χθες ταιζοταν για κάμποση ώρα.. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι καλό σημάδι  :Happy:   :Happy:  Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι το όνομα της μικρής είναι Άρια!!

----------


## xrisam



----------


## Georgiablue

Να τα ! Μα τοσο ομορφος αντρας πως να μην την ριξει ! Αρια ε ; Game of thrones ?  ::

----------


## Esmi

Χάχα όχι, αρχικά σκέφτηκα το Αριάνα και μετά είπα να το κάνω Άρια, για πιο σύντομο και πιο τσαχπινικο!

----------


## Soulaki

πολυ καλη επιλογη το ονομα, πολυ ωραιο,....

----------


## Esmi

Δείτε μας τι βήματα κάνουμε μετά από τόοοοοσο καιρό.... είμαστε δύσκολοι αλλά στο τέλος ανοιγόμαστε όλο και πιο πολύ!!! 
Συγχωρέστε με για την ποιότητα αλλά έσπασε η κάμερα του κινητού μου  :sad: 
Προσεχώς φώτο και από το ζευγαράκι!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Κουκλάκι ειναι..... ::

----------


## Esmi

Φάγαμε, χορτάσαμε, τα κάναμε όλα χάλια καο μετά πετάξαμε πίσω στο θρόνο μας πάλι χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

με το καλό να σε εμπιστευτεί πλήρως ο Πάρης !  :Embarrassment:  Φαίνεται ήδη πιο χαλαρός απ'ότι άλλες φορές , μπράβο !  ::

----------


## Esmi

Μακάρι Μάριε!Γενικά το παλεύουμε μεταξύ μας, αλλά στο τέλος όσο καιρό και να μας πάρει νομίζω θα τα καταφέρουμε, αρκεί να έχουμε και οι δύο υπομονή!!

----------


## Esmi

Γεια σας γεια σας από τα όμορφα πουλάκια που βρίσκονται στα Γιάννενα!! Είπαμε να ανεβάσουμε μερικές φωτογραφίες να μας δείτε πως μεγαλώνουμε και ομορφαίνουμε μέρα με τη μέρα...  :Happy:  Ο Ερμής με την Άρυα έγιναν νομίζω ζευγαράκι, γιατί ταίζονται πολύ συχνά μεταξύ τους... αν και πολλές φορές τσακώνονται για το φαί, σε γενικές γραμμές συμβιώνουν και τα βρίσκουν! Ο Πάρης από την άλλη ομορφαίνει και αυτός μέρα με τη μέρα.. έχει γίνει λιγάκι πιο περίεργος και λιγάκι πιο δραστήριος γιατί κατά τα άλλα είναι ο Πάρης που όλοι ξέρουμε, βαριέται να πετάξει και να περπατήσει, μόνο τρώει και φωνάζει χαχαχαχα!! Κάποιες φορές μου κάνει την τιμή και βγαίνει έξω από το κλουβί, ύστερα από ώρες αναμονής με την πόρτα ανοιχτή, κατά τα άλλα προτιμάει τον χώρο του και τίποτα άλλο!!










Το τσουλούφι πάντα στην τσίτα όπως βλέπετε! χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ερασμια έφτιαξε το κορμί του , το χρώμα του και τα φτερά του ! Πανέμορφος ο Πάρης , μπραααααβο !!!  :: 
Για το ζεύγος των Ιωαννίνων τι να πούμε ; τα αγαπώ πολύ και τα δύο τους και εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις και δεινοσαυράκια !  :winky:  
Μπράβο Ερασμια χαίρομαι πολύ και στη φωτογραφία τη σχολική που έχεις στην βιβλιοθήκη είσαι πολύ γλυκιά χαχαχαχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Esmi

Ωχχχ χαχαχαχαχ φαινεται και η φωτογραφία μου;; Αυτό είναι ένα σημείο που δεν πρόσεξα όταν τις ανέβαζα!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!! Και τα μωρά μου σε ευχαριστούν πολύ  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε γίνατε ολόκληρα παιδάκια.....μπράβο σας, και ομορφηνατε κιολας........τι να πω.κουκλακια, κουκλάκια. ::

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τα κουκλάκια μας ελειψαν!!! Ο Παρούλης κάθεται σαν τσολιάς!!! Και το ζευγαράκι φαίνεται πολύ ταιριαστό!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ζεύγος είναι πανέμορφο και με εντυπωσιακές μεταλλάξεις! Να σου ζήσουν και καλούς απογόνους!  :Big Grin: 
Ο Πάρης κούκλος και το τσουλούφι του τρομερό!!! Κίτρινο κίτρινο όπως μου αρέσει!!! 

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!!!

----------


## Esmi

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύυυυ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!! Το ζεύγος είναι πανέμορφο και πολύ ανεξάρτητο έχω να σας πω!! Εμένα με θέλουν μόνο για φαί και νερό, κατά τα άλλα με έχουν γραμμένη! χαχαχα αλλά δεν με πειράζει καααθόλου!! Τα βγάζω κάνουν τη βόλτα τους και μετά μπαίνουν μόνα τους μέσα τα γλυκούλια μου!! Ο Πάρης μονίμως τσολιάς Ευθύμη, είναι πολύ φοβιτσιάρης γενικά, τρέμει άμα κάνεις τίποτα περίεργο ενώ είσαι κοντά του και γενικά τρέμει!! Μου φαίνεται θα πάθει καρδιά καμιά ώρα και θα τρέχουμε!

----------


## Esmi

Ο Πάρης μέσα στα καλώδια προσπαθεί να βρει άκρη να ανέβει πάνω!

----------


## xrisam

Βρε τον άτιμο, στα καλώδια του ήρθε να πάει!!! ::

----------


## mariann@

Δεν είχα δει τις χθεσινές φωτογραφίες...πανέμορφες και πεντακάθαρες οι χιονομπαλίτσες!!! Και ο Πάρης κούκλος!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαριάννα μου!!!  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Κατάφερα να τραβήξω βιντεάκι με τάισμα!!  :Anim 26:  ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Πολύ όμορφος και ο Παρουλης αλλά τα μπατζακια είναι ζωγραφιές σκέτες !!!!  :Love0001:

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ <3

----------


## Esmi

Να και δύο βιντεακια από το παιδί!!!

----------


## xrisam

Αχ τι πλάκα που έχουν όταν περπατανε. 

Γειά σου Παρουλη γλυκά!!

----------


## Esmi

Γειά σουυυυ Χρυσαααα!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ερασμία καταπληκτικός ο ζουζούνος σου ! Να τον χαίρεσαι και αγαπάς όπως πάντα  :Embarrassment:

----------

